# More on Anxiety



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

I have had IBS with diarrhea for 30 some odd years, never knew what was going on. Found a new GP Doctor 3 years ago who didnï¿½t make me feel like a idiot when I went to him with stomach problem. He knew about IBS. He said he was sure I had IBS. His advice was to try and stay away from the things you donï¿½t enjoy doing. You know the things that stress you. Just refuse to do them even if it upset a family member. He also advised me to watch what I eat and keep a record of the things that upset my stomach, then stay away from them the best you can. He gave me a perception for Hydroxyz HCL generic for Atarax. Itï¿½s anti anxiety pill. Not habit forming drug. That was Jan 23 2004, 60 tablets It works good for me in fact ,I still have 30 of them left. The big thing is his advice to just chill out and the fact he was so good about the problem caused me to rethink my life style. I worked hard at it and have been pretty much IBS free for a couple of years now. I made up my mind itï¿½s my choice to not let this thing run my life. Itï¿½s your choice also. Iï¿½m sure my problem was 95% stress the 5% was food. I still try to stay away from gasses and greasy foods, and soda pop. He had me try Bentyl to help the stomach spasms, it work for me about 5 months. I know how hard it is for everyone with IBS to not let it run your life. The worse you feel the more the pressure is on and you just know your going to get worse. I have found simple things like just going to the doctor can trigger ones stomach to act up. Mine flutters when I know Iï¿½m going to the doctor. I have found if I chew some gum or I like to suck on a couple of Wertherï¿½s or a Cream Saver on the way and in the waiting room. Tuesday the 15th I was at the doctors office and he asked what I was sucking on cause it smelled so good. I told him a Cream Saver (butter toffee and crï¿½me )Darn I ended up forking over a handful for him and the staff.Good Luck Jack G. AKA DirtBikj


----------

